# [AfterEffects - Tutorial] Augen im "Terminatorstyle"



## MoMo (1. November 2002)

Hallo,

von einigen wurde ein Tutorial gewünscht, das darstellt, wie man glühende Augen in AfterEffects erstellt. In dem Film *Terminator* leuchteten die Augen von Arnold Schwarzenegger rot, deshalb verwende ich im Tutorial auch ein recht kräftiges rot. Denkbar wäre natürlich auch jede andere Farbe.

->*Download Tutorial* (DivX benötigt: http://www.divx.com) Download derzeit leider nicht verfügbar, I'm sorry
->*Download Example* (DivX benötigt: http://www.divx.com)  Download derzeit leider nicht verfügbar, I'm sorry
->*Download AfterEffects-Projektdatei*  Download derzeit leider nicht verfügbar, I'm sorry


Viel Spaß beim Probieren!

Gruß
MoMo

Und wenn's euch geholfen hat, bitte das Bewerten nicht vergessen.


----------



## goela (1. November 2002)

Eine Bewertung kann ich nicht abgeben, hab Dich ja bereits bewertet!

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du die Projektdatei ebenfalls zum Download anbieten würdest!


----------



## MoMo (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Eine Bewertung kann ich nicht abgeben, hab Dich ja bereits bewertet!*


 Ist klar .



> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Würde mich freuen, wenn Du die Projektdatei ebenfalls zum Download anbieten würdest! *


 Okay, so eben geschehen. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob dir das viel bringen wird (Videofootage fehlt!).


----------



## goela (1. November 2002)

Vielen Dank!!!!!
Fehlende Dateien sind im Projekt ja markiert!!! Kann ja ein anderes Bild verwenden!!!!!!


----------



## MoMo (10. November 2002)

Kein Problem !


----------



## goela (11. November 2002)

> Kein Problem


Kam jetzt aber etwas spät, die Antwort!


----------



## MoMo (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Kam jetzt aber etwas spät, die Antwort! *


 Ich wollte nur nochmals wirklich sicher gehen, dass es *keine* Probleme gibt !


----------



## goela (15. November 2002)

Schön!


----------



## Knödelbär (20. November 2002)

Hi, bin noch anfänger in After Effects und meine Frage ist:
Wenn ich die Deckkraft einstelle, dann ist die bei mir an allen timeline punkten gleich also wie mach ich das die deckkraft mit der zeit stärker / schwächer wird? danke für hilfe,
knödelbär


----------



## MoMo (20. November 2002)

Hallo Knödlbär (ulkiger Name),

das wird doch im Video gezeigt!
Du musst ganz einfach einen Keyframe setzten (das geht über den Hacken links). Dies wird bei 2:45 im Video getan. Die selbe Prozedur musst du auch machen: Du suchst dir die Stelle in der Timeline raus, drückst auf den Hacken und stellst dann die Deckkraft ein (s. 2:45 im Video).

Wenn's dir geholfen hat, bewerte mich bitte (Profil-Button).
- Ansonsten fragen .

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Knödelbär (20. November 2002)

Danke! Hatte ich im Video übersehen! Funktioniert jetzt prächtig, hab dich auch bewertet. Tausend Dank!


----------



## MoMo (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Knödelbär _
> *Danke! Hatte ich im Video übersehen! Funktioniert jetzt prächtig, hab dich auch bewertet. Tausend Dank! *


 OK, freut mich, dir helfen zu können .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. November 2002)

Jo hey, netter User das muss man schon sagen.

Ich werde nich bald mal ran machen und die Augen auch irgendwie designen - zusammen mit dem kompletten Outfit (Farben usw)


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Kann einer die Videos nochmal hochladen?
Danke,
Crimestyle


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Da gibt es leider ein kleines Problem:

Der Server, auf dem die Datei lag, hatte irgendeinen Systemcrash o.ä. sodass die Datei nicht mehr auf dem Server liegt.
Um sie wieder hochzuladen, bräuchte ich sie nochmal von Momo.
Da konnte ich leider nichts für Momo tut mir leid.


----------



## goela (8. Januar 2003)

Muss mal schauen, vielleicht habe ich das Projekt noch! Aber leider ohne die Footages!


----------



## goela (8. Januar 2003)

Hab das Projekt noch!

Hier im Anhang zu finden. Aber wie gesagt, die Footages fehlen. Aber denke dies ist ja wohl nicht so wichtig! War ja der Stoiber und Schröder (Kann man dies noch bei Momo downloaden - Stichwort Mitstoibern)


----------

